

Ask HN: Neural Network Project - kkoppenhaver

Recently discovered a neural network implementation in javascript and am looking to experiment with it a bit.  Any suggestions as to projects that might be interesting to take on and that would benefit from a neural network implementation?
======
dragonbonheur
Finance applications. Try to predict future prices of stocks or currency in
advance based on past performance or recognize patterns to trigger specific
trade strategies.

Handwriting or speech recognition.

------
AndrewHampton
May want to pick something that interests you on <http://www.kaggle.com/>

